# steam install[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## eap246 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi ive been trying to install steam for steampower.com and when i try installing it an error message of 

""" Error 1327. Invalid Drive: F:\ """


i need help on what to do from this cuz all the other forums dont help much


thanks


----------



## texas666 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: steam install*

Google with " Error 1327. Invalid Drive: F:\ " and you'll see a few hits so it's not just steampower that's causing the issue but possibly the ms installer doing something wrong


----------



## texas666 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: steam install*

For instance, the first link I looked at, stated:

Hit Start, Run and type Regedit 

Find the following HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows| CurrentVersion\ Explorer\User Shell Folders 

In the right pane - see if these is any entries which has an F or any other alphabelts not C (your OP folder) modify data to C:\ 

Hopefully it works for others.

Sounds like a good fix to me


----------



## eap246 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: steam install*

i tried that and it didnt work


----------



## dragonbrooklyn (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: steam install*

I encountered the same problem while reinstalling steam. 
My Partitions did change and the error discribed here occured. 

Instead of trial and error in the registry I used a *workaround* with the good old fashioned "dos" program "subst"

With subst you can create virtual locigal drives which are linked to a physical one.

My installer so wanted to have "Drive E:" so I simply did this in the Command Shell (Start > run > cmd) 

*subst e: c:\*

I now have a logical drive E: and the installer went on just fine.
Please note to *CHANGE* the *installation director*y the installer perhaps chooses for you to a *valid drive letter* ! 
I know this is not a soultion but a workaround. 
To delete the virtual drive E: type *subst /D E:* in the command shell.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: steam install*



dragonbrooklyn said:


> I encountered the same problem while reinstalling steam.
> My Partitions did change and the error discribed here occured.
> 
> Instead of trial and error in the registry I used a *workaround* with the good old fashioned "dos" program "subst"
> ...


Usually I complain when people threadomance, but in your case I gotta thank you. I saw your post, and it gave me ideas on troubleshooting another thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/found-two-drives-running-windows-298415.html
Had never heard of subst before! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## klassicd (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: steam install*



dragonbrooklyn said:


> My installer so wanted to have "Drive E:" so I simply did this in the Command Shell (Start > run > cmd)
> 
> *subst e: c:\*
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was unable to uninstall Steam because I had originally installed it on an external drive and that drive failed. I used subst to uninstall and can now reinstall on my C: Drive.


----------



## The Outlaw (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: steam install*



dragonbrooklyn said:


> I encountered the same problem while reinstalling steam.
> My Partitions did change and the error discribed here occured.
> 
> Instead of trial and error in the registry I used a *workaround* with the good old fashioned "dos" program "subst"
> ...


Thank you this worked! But I had to change the drive from f: to c: but it still works! ray:


----------

